# Citizenship



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello fellow wood burners!

I would like to share with you that I became a US Citizen today.  And I am damn proud of it!


----------



## Babaganoosh (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome. Good job.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 22, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> Awesome. Good job.  Welcome aboard.


Thanks.  Been in the US almost 14 years. Took me almost 12 years to get through the process (which might be good I assume).


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 22, 2017)

Congrats . . . I sometimes wonder how many of us natural born citizens would be able to become citizens if we had to take the same tests.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 22, 2017)

firefighterjake said:


> Congrats . . . I sometimes wonder how many of us natural born citizens would be able to become citizens if we had to take the same tests.


Test was easy.  Took only 15 minutes.  Getting a drivers' license is much more difficult.


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 22, 2017)

Congratulations.

I expect folks who have to earn it have a lot more respect for being a citizen then many folks who got it by the accident of birth.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 22, 2017)

peakbagger said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> I expect folks who have to earn it have a lot more respect for being a citizen then many folks who got it by the accident of birth.


I agree, I had to work for it.  There are many steps to take to get it.  Makes me feel even more proud getting it!


----------



## vinny11950 (Feb 22, 2017)

Congratulations.

Jury duty can be a drag, though.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 22, 2017)

Congratulations Jan. You must feel proud. We appreciate the things we work for more than the stuff that's handed to us.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 22, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Hello fellow wood burners!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I became a US Citizen today.  And I am damn proud of it!


Well, there goes the neighborhood.  

Congratulations!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashful said:


> Well, there goes the neighborhood.
> 
> Congratulations!


Well, house prices went up in our neighborhood since the Dutch came in to town.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 22, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Well, house prices went up in our neighborhood since the Dutch came in to town.


The Dutch settled NY and NJ in the early 1600's.  Anything is bound to go up a few dollars in 400 years.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Feb 22, 2017)

Ashful said:


> The Dutch settled NY and NJ in the early 1600's.  Anything is bound to go up a few dollars in 400 years.


The Dutch owned New York for a while.  Try to buy a home in Manhattan!


----------



## jmb78blue (Feb 23, 2017)

Congrats!! Thank You for sharing!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 23, 2017)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Hello fellow wood burners!
> 
> I would like to share with you that I became a US Citizen today.  And I am damn proud of it!



Congratulations on all your hard work!


----------



## Hogwildz (Mar 2, 2017)

Congrats, welcome and thank you for putting in the effort & work to doing it legally. You are exactly what this country needs, and what makes this country great. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 2, 2017)

Hogwildz said:


> Congrats, welcome and thank you for putting in the effort & work to doing it legally. You are exactly what this country needs, and what makes this country great. Glad to have you with us.


Thank you Sir!


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Mar 2, 2017)

Well done, Jan, and congratulations! You are just what we need right now, someone from a country with centuries of experience keeping the rising waters of the oceans at bay.

Oh, and by the way, how did the "Dutch oven" get its name?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 2, 2017)

ED 3000 said:


> Well done, Jan, and congratulations! You are just what we need right now, someone from a country with centuries of experience keeping the rising waters of the oceans at bay.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, how did the "Dutch oven" get its name?



Thanks Ed.  

_During the late 17th century, the Dutch system of producing these cast metal cooking vessels was more advanced than the English system. The Dutch used dry sand to make their molds, giving their pots a smoother surface. Consequently, metal cooking vessels produced in the Netherlands were imported into Britain. In 1704, an Englishman named Abraham Darby decided to go to the Netherlands to observe the Dutch system for making these cooking vessels. Four years later, back in England, Darby patented a casting procedure similar to the Dutch process and began to produce cast-metal cooking vessels for Britain and her new American colonies. Thus the term “Dutch oven” has endured for over 300 years, since at least 1710._


----------



## Jags (Mar 6, 2017)

The most rewarding things are often those worked hardest for.  Congratulations.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Mar 7, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 7, 2017)

HisTreeNut said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## georgepds (Mar 25, 2017)

Re citizenship test... the state department puts out a flash card set of questions to prepare for the citizenship test.. I bought it after one of my friends became a citizen..just to see what it asked


The questions are mostly stuff you learn in grammar school civics

That said..  welcome op


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 25, 2017)

georgepds said:


> Re citizenship test... the state department puts out a flash card set of questions to prepare for the citizenship test.. I bought it after one of my friends became a citizen..just to see what it asked
> 
> 
> The questions are mostly stuff you learn in grammar school civics
> ...



Thank you.

It is the Immigration Dept. (USCIS) processing the application.  You need to memorize 100 questions and answers of which they only ask 6-10 during the interview/test.  Like I said before, you're faster done with the test than getting a driver's license.


----------



## begreen (Mar 27, 2017)

Congratulations Jan and welcome. We need all the diversity we can get. It makes us stronger.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Mar 27, 2017)

begreen said:


> Congratulations Jan and welcome. We need all the diversity we can get. It makes us stronger.


Thanks Begreen, glad I finally made it.  My better half is working on her's.


----------



## Dobish (Apr 20, 2017)

That is a great moment! Congrats!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Apr 20, 2017)

Dobish said:


> That is a great moment! Congrats!



Thank you sir!


----------

